# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Κλούβα για καναρίνια με dexion ραφιέρα

## nikolaslo

Προσανατολίζομαι να προχωρήσω αμεσα στην κατασκευη ενος ευρυχωρου σπιτιου για τα φιλαρακια μου και αρχικα σκεφτικα να φτιαξω ενα επιπλο που ειχα στη Σκυρο αλλα αλλαξα γνωμη για δυο λογους ο ενας ειναι η γκρινια της γυναικας γιατι το θελει για αλλη χρηση ο δευτερο ειναι οτι θα ειχα προβλημα με υγρασιες.
Ειδα λοιπόν σε ενα διαφιμηστικο φυλλαδιο μια ραφιερα dexion και λεω να παω να την παρω και να φτιαξω αυτη ειναι   180x92x46 (ΥxΠxΒ)  με 5 ραφια και εχει 30 ευρο τι λετε η τιμη ειναι καλη γιατι δεν εχω ιδεα απο τέτοιο

----------


## jk21

η τιμη ειναι καλη ειδικα αν ειναι εντελως μεταλλικη 

εχεις φωτο;

----------


## nikolaslo

Θα βγαλω απο το φυλλαδιο και θα ανεβασω μαλλον τα ραφακια δεν ειναι εντελος μεταλλικα

----------


## nikolaslo

Δε φαίνεται πολυ καλα

----------


## jk21

σε πιο ακριβη στα 50 βρισκω αυτη   *ΡΑΦΙΕΡΑ SF22 180x90x40CM, ΜΕ 5 ΡΑΦΙΑ*


στα 35 ευρω βρισκω και αυτη *ΡΑΦΙΕΡΑ ΜΕΤΑΛΛΙΚΗ SF002 180x90x40CM, ΜΕ 5 ΡΑΦΙΑ*(ισως ειναι η ιδια )

----------


## nikolaslo

Η τιμη καλη νομιζω ειναι και οι διαστσεις αν το υπολογιζω καλα βγαινουν 3 κλουβες με διαστασει 40+ υψος 92 πλατος και 46 βαθος καλες διαστασεις με δεδομενο οτι σε καθε οροφο να μενει 1 καναρινακι και ενδεχομενος να φτιαξω στη μεση χωρισμα μετακινουμενο ετσι ωστε να μπορει ο καθε οροφος να χρησιμοποιηθει και ως ζευγαρωστρα αν απαιτηθει.

----------


## dimitris_patra

προτείνω να πάρεις μιά ραφιέρα και απλά να τοποθετήσεις πάνω έτοιμες ζευγαρώστρες 60αρες ή 75αρες........απλά να σκεφτείς έναν τρόπο να την κλείνεις για τον χειμώνα. Μην φτιάξεις ενιαία κατασκευή, είναι άβολη στο καθάρισμα....κλπ

----------


## kostas karderines

θα συμφωνησω με τον δημητρη γιατι το εχω κανει και δεν βολεψε καθολου και το απεσυρα!καθαριζες το πανω,επεφταν οι βρωμιες απο κατω........και διαφορα αλλα!

----------


## dimitris_patra

> θα συμφωνησω με τον δημητρη γιατι το εχω κανει και δεν βολεψε καθολου και το απεσυρα!καθαριζες το πανω,επεφταν οι βρωμιες απο κατω........και διαφορα αλλα!


παρουσιάζονται διάφορες κλουβοκατασκευές αλλά συνήθως δεν μαθαίνουμε ποτέ τι έγινε στην πράξη......πόσο λειτουργικές και ευχρηστες- πρακτικές ήταν....κλπ. ή τι προβλήματα προέκυψαν........

----------


## jk21

οι κλουβες απο dexion εχουν μειονεκτηματα και πλεονεκτηματα .Για να μην ειναι καθοριστικα τα μειονεκτηματα ( οπως πλημελης καθαριοτητα λογω δυσκολιων ) πρεπει καποια σημεια να γινουν με τον πλεον σωστο τροπο και αυτα ειναι 

τα ταψια τα οποια πρεπει να εχουν σωστες διαστασεις και να μπαινουν και να βγαινουν ευκολα 

οι προσοψεις να ειναι αν ειναι δυνατον ετοιμες ,ωστε  τα παρελκομενα να στηριζονται πανω τους σωστα  και να μην γδερνονται τα χερια ,κατα τον καθαρισμο του πλεγματος που μπαινει σαν πατος πανω απο τα ταψια (αλλιως χρειαζεται ειδικο σβουρακι για να λιμαρει πληρως τα πορτακια )

Μια πολυ καλη κατασκευη ειναι αυτη του Στελιου  *Κατασκευή δυόροφης κλούβας από dexion (ποστ 53 η τελικη μορφη της )*


Απο κει και περα ,σιγουρα υπαρχει και η λυση να χρησιμοποιειθει το dexion ως απλο stand ,με το προβλημα ομως να υπαρχει  στο οτι η 76αρα ζευγαρωστρα εχει βαθος μεγαλυτερο απο 40 ποντους και αν ακομα στηριζεται ,σιγουρα δυσκολευει την δημιουργια κατασκευης για τα αρπακτικα εξωτερικα .Η 90αρα ζευγαρωστρα ,μαλλον δεν χωραει σε μηκος ....

Θα πρεπει να παει σε 120π μηκος dexion ή μονο σε 60αρες ζευγαρωστρες

----------


## kostas karderines

θελει πολυ καλη μελετη!

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Μια πολυ καλη κατασκευη ειναι αυτη του Στελιου  *Κατασκευή δυόροφης κλούβας από dexion (ποστ 53 η τελικη μορφη της )*


Η κατασκευή του Στέλιου είναι πάρα πολύ καλή.......αλλά εγώ προτιμώ οι κλούβες να βγαίνουν και να καθαρίζονται πχ. με πλυστικό μηχάνημα ή ατμοκαθαριστή......

----------


## jk21

εκτος απο το ξυλο του συγκεκριμενου dexion που μας εδειξε ο Νικος (το οποιο μπορει να προστατευθει με ειδικο πατο απο χοντρο πλαστικο και απο πανω pellet απο πριονιδι ως υποστρωμα ) δεν νομιζω η υπολοιπη κατασκευη να μην μπορει να πλυθει με πλυστικο μηχανημα 

Για μενα το σημαντικοτερο απο ολα ειναι τα καλης κατασκευης συρταρια (να εχουν και λιγο βαθος )  και η σωστη προσαρμογη τους να μπαινουν και να βγαινουν

----------


## jk21

και μια εναλλακτικη σκεψη προσεγμενης ξυλινης  *Κατασκευή τριόροφης ζευγαρώστρας 90χ40χ40*

----------


## nikolaslo

Ευχαριστω παρα πολγ παιδια για της γνωμες και της συμβουλες σας ειναι ολες πολυ συμαντικες την κατασκευη του στελιου την εχω μελετησει και την μελεταω συνεχως για να φτασω οσο πιο κοντα μπορεσω.
Οσο για την καθαριοτητα δεδομενου οτι εχω αρκετα κλουβια για τα πουλακια που εχω τωρα νομιζω οτι γινετε να μεταφερθούν εκει μεχρι να πλυνω την κλουβα.
Οσο για το ξυλο που ειπε ο κ Δημητρης (jk21) αν δεν θα το χρησιμοποιησω θα βαλω λαμαρινα που θα την κανω  ταψι που θα μπαινει και θα βγαινει συρταρωτα

----------


## dimitris_patra

περιμένουμε φωτορεπορτάζ!!!!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Οκ απο της 20  του μηνα και μετα που θα παρω τη ραφιερα θα εχουμε μαστορεματα

----------


## kostas karderines

Αναμένουμε φωτο, καλα μαστορέματα!

----------


## nikolaslo

Εβαλα και εγω μπροστα για μαστορεματα σημερα που βρηκα χρόνο

----------


## nikolaslo

Τωρα αρχιζουν τα δυσκολα για ταψι και μπροστινο μερος

----------


## Giannis_thess

Έχω μια απορία τα δοντάκια που υπάρχουν στις κολόνες για να σκαλώνει το ράφι δεν είναι επικίνδυνα για τα πουλια?

----------


## nikolaslo

> Έχω μια απορία τα δοντάκια που υπάρχουν στις κολόνες για να σκαλώνει το ράφι δεν είναι επικίνδυνα για τα πουλια?


Δεν το ειχα προσεξει ενδεχομενος να ειναι θα τις καλυψω με λαμακι ευχαριστώ

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μιας και έχω κάνει ακριβώς την ίδια κατασκευή, όντως το μπροστά μέρος είναι το πιο χρονοβόρο! Για ταψί, εγώ τελικά βρήκα από ένα μαγαζί που ούτε και κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς πουλούσε, είχε από λεκάνες μέχρι διακοσμητικά, κάτι λαμαρινούλες. Βέβαια δεν είναι μια ενιαία, είναι 3 για την κάθε κλούβα, αλλά βολεύουν πάρα πολύ!

----------


## nikolaslo

Καλησπερα σας σημερα ηρθα τρεχοντας απο τη δουλεια γιατι χθες βραδυ ειχα κανει ψωνια.
Πηρα λοιπον χθες ενα για αρχη ταψακι που βαζουν στις κουζινες κατω απο το νεροχύτη σε διαστασεις 1.00Χ55 και το προσαρμοσα στις διαστασεις της ραφιερας μου εβγαλα απο τη ραφιερα το μπροστινο σιδερο που εχει για καθε ραφι και τωρα μπαινει συρταρωτο.
  Αυτο το αγορασα 9 ευρώ το ενα αρα συνολο για ταψακια  χρειαζομαι 27 ευρω

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ ωραία δουλειά θα γίνει ! Μπράβο κ.Νικο !
Το υπόστρωμα και τα πουλιά θα έρχονται σε επαφή ή θα έχει σχάρα ο πάτος ?

----------


## jk21

Προσεχε το δεσιμο του ταψιου στις γωνιες ,να μην το καταστει επικινδυνο για τραυματισμο (ισως συγκολληση με σιλικονη )

----------


## nikolaslo

Ευχαριστω πολυ κ. Μαριε.
Οχι σε καμια περιπτωση δεν θα ερχεται σε επαφη το πουλακι με το υποστρωμα θα βαλω τις επομενες μερες πλεγμα

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καλέ τι κύριε , μικρός είμαι οπότε στον ενικό !! 
Μια χαρά λοιπόν , αντε καλή συνέχεια και καλά μαστορέματα !!

----------


## mpampists

βλέπω οτι έκοψες τις προσόψεις απο τις κολόνες....δεν αδυνάτισε η κατασκευή;

----------


## nikolaslo

Ενδεχομενος να  αδυνατισε αλλα οχι σε βαθμο που να ειναι αισθητο σε εμενα που δεν θα του βαλω βαρος πανω .
Σκεψου οτι ο κατασκευαστης δινει 175kg ανα ραφι και εγω θελω ουτε 10kg ανα ραφι

----------


## botman

Πολυ βολικη και οικονομικη αυτη ραφιερα.Την βρηκα σε γνωστο καταστημα ειδων σπιτιου στο αεροδρομιο σε πολυ καλη τιμη και ενωνοντας δυο μαζι εφτιαξα αλλη μια κλουβα πτησης.

----------


## botman

> Πολυ βολικη και οικονομικη αυτη ραφιερα.Την βρηκα σε γνωστο καταστημα ειδων σπιτιου στο αεροδρομιο σε πολυ καλη τιμη και ενωνοντας δυο μαζι εφτιαξα αλλη μια κλουβα πτησης.

----------


## nikolaslo

Καλημερα χθες και σημερα βρηκα παλι χρονο για κατασκευες νομιζω οτι παμε καλα αλλα θελω και τη γνωμη σας.
Λοιπον εφτιαξα πορτακια εκοψα το πλεγμα και τις ακμες τις πηρα με ενα εργαλειο που βρηκα και ειναι σαν πετρα, εβαλα και πατους να μην ερχονται σε επαφη τα πουλακια με το υπόστρωμα.

----------


## nikolaslo

Στην τεταρτη φωτο ειναι ο πατος στον οποιο απο κατω εβαλα αυτες τις γωνιες για να παταει καλυτερα το ταψακι .

----------


## CreCkotiels

Νομίζω ότι πάει καταπληκτικά !!! Μπράβο πολύ καλά μαστορέματα !!!
Αν υπάρχουν κάπου κοφτερές γωνίτσες όμως καλύψτε τις μην υπάρξει κάποιος τραυματισμός ! 
Καλή συνέχεια !!!

----------


## Γιούρκας

Πολύ καλή κατασκευή  :Happy0065:

----------


## jk21

Μια χαρα !

Οι ταιστρες στηριζονται χωρις ελατηρια στα πορτακια;

----------


## Giannis_thess

Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να γίνει συρόμενος και ο πάτος για την καλλίτερη καθαριότητα και υγιεινή της κλούβας

----------


## kostas karderines

Μπράβο νικολα πολύ ωραία!

----------


## nikolaslo

> Μια χαρα !
> 
> Οι ταιστρες στηριζονται χωρις ελατηρια στα πορτακια;


Ναι ειναι χωρις ελατηρια αλλα δεν θα μεινουν ετσι  ψαχνω να βρω για να βαλω τις εβαλα εκει για να φαίνεται η κατασκευη.

----------


## kostas karderines

Έχεις σκεφτεί να βάλεις ετοιμα πορτακια με ελατήρια?νομίζω δεν θες και πολλά και είναι και φτηνα!πουλανε και ξεχωριστα τα ελατήρια εαν θες να χρησιμοποιησεις τα δικα σου πορτακια!

----------


## jk21

Νικο δεν ξερω αν εχει εκει στην πατρα ,αλλα αν βρεθουμε το φθινοπωρο ενδιαμεσα που λεγαμε ,ισως σου φερω .Εχω εδω  κοντα και ειχα βαλει στην δικια μου κλουβα

----------


## nikolaslo

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους για τη βοηθεια.
κ.Κωστα εχω δει στο internet καποια πορτακια και τα  εχω κατα νου, , ελατηρια σκετα δεν εχω βρει εκτος απο αυτα που εχω βαλει στην πορτα.
κ.Δημητρη αν δεν βρω εδω θα σας πω. Δεν βλεπω την ωρα να φθηνοπωριασει.

----------


## kostas karderines

νικολα ειχα παρει καποια πορτακια πλαστικα με ξεχωριστα ελατηρια τα οποια ακομα δεν εχω βαλει αλλα μπηκα στο σαιτ και δεν τα βλεπω!αυτο βεβαια δεν σημαινει οτι δεν τα εχει!τα ειχα παρει να αντικαταστησω τα πρωτα πορτακια που εβαλα κατι διαφανα με ενσωματωμενο ελατηριο γιατι μου εσπασαν ορισμενα στην βασει του ελατηριου!εχω 20 κομματια,εαν θες λιγα τα βρισκω και τα δινω στον δημητρη να στα φερει γιατι τα υπολοιπα τα εχω υποσχεθει αλλου!

----------


## nikolaslo

κ.Κωστα σε ευχαριστω παρα παρα πολυ αν χρειαστω θα σου πω να κανονισουμε .

----------


## nikolaslo

Καλησπερα σας χθες και σημερα βρηκα χρονο και καταφερα να ετοιμασω του δυο οροφους μενει και ο τρίτος αλλα θα γινει αργοτερα.



Ελατηρια δεν βρηκα αλλα εκανα μια πατεντα ( με το λαστιχακι)μεχρι να  βρω

----------


## ppprc

Φιλε μου ελατηρια ειναι πολυ ευκολο να φτιαξεις κατι σαν και αυτο:

Δεν ξερω αν φαινεται καλα στην εικονα το ελατηριο(ολο το κλουβι δικης μου κατασκευης  ::  ) σε λιγες μερες θα κανω ενα ποστ για το πως φτιαχνουμε ελατηρια.

----------


## nikolaslo

Λοιπον παιδια αυτη η κατασκευη τελικα δεν βολεψε επιβεβαιωθηκε ο Δημητρης με τον Κωστα που μου τα ειχαν πει στα ποστ 7-10 αυτου του θεματος. :trash:  οπου δεν τους ακουσα (κλασικος ξερολας Ελληναρας) τελος παντων κοντα στο νου και η γνωση.
Οι λογοι ειναι οτι δεν καθαριζεται καλα η οχι οσο καλα θα ηθελα εγω...
Αρα λοιπον στο αμεσω μελον θα πρεπει να τροποποιηθει.
Σκεφτομαι να αφαιρεσω τα συρματα που εχει μπροστα και να κρατησω τα πλαϊνά για προστασια απο κουνουπια και αρπακτικα στο μπροστινο μερος να βαλω μια σιτα τετοιου τυπου

Και μεσα να τοποθετηθουν κλουβες 60 90cm.
Θα ηθελα τη γνωμη - βοηθεια σας

----------


## CaptainChoco

Και εγώ το ίδιο έπαθα με την Εξωτερική κλούβα πτήσης για zebra finches, ο πάτος κάτω πρέπει απαραιτήτως να είναι συρταρωτός διαφορετικά καθαρίζεις από πάνω και σκύβεις από την κάτω πλευρά και βλέπεις το χάος  :Party0016:  Έβγαλα το μπροστινό κουνελόσυρμα και τη "σχάρα" και έμεινε το ράφι που έβαλα απλά τις ζευγαρώστρες μέσα! Ήθελα να είναι πεντακάθαρα και δεν μπορούσα  :Fighting0022:

----------


## nikolaslo

Ετσι ακριβως εναι Κωσταντινα ο πατος χαλια και παρ οτι εχω αφησει κενο παλι δυσκολο στον καθαρισμο και αλλο ενα προβλημα ειναι οτι απο την πορτα ειναι δυσκολο να καθαρισουν οι γωνιες.
Οπως τα εχεις εσυ το σκεφτομαι αλλα δεν ξερω αν χωραει η 90αρα.

----------


## VasilisM

Και εγώ την Δευτέρα χάλασα την δικιά μου!!!! *Κλουβίτσα από dexion*Πολύ άβολη στο καθάρισμα....και εγώ την χρησιμοποιώ τελικά όπως η Κων/να.

----------


## ndlns

Για να καταλάβω, αφού από κάτω υπήρχε ταψάκι, πως γίνεται χάλια ο πάτος; Μήπως εννοείτε το πλέγμα;

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι εννοούμε το πλέγμα! Αλλά και ο ίδιος ο πάτος εμένα λερωνόταν από σποράκια που έπεφταν ή από κουτσουλιά ή από τα πέλλετ που χρησιμοποιούσα για υπόστρωμα. Γενικώς υπήρχε μία δυσκολία σε κάτι πολύ σημαντικό που είναι η καθαριότητα του χώρου!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Σχετικά με το ράφι θα σας πρότεινα να σκεφτείτε τη λύση της πλαστικής σχάρας. Δεν ξέρω βέβαια καθόλου τιμές. Αν βάλετε πλαστικές σχάρες στο γκουγλ θα σας βγάλει πολλές. Και το πλαστικό είναι χοντρό. Πολύ καλή ποιότητα.
Εγώ έχω βάλει με στηρίγματα στον τοίχο στο μπαλκόνι δυο πλαστικές σχάρες και ακουμπώ εκεί τα κλουβιά  μου. Η καθαριότητα είναι άμεση. Πέφτουν στο δάπεδο τα έξτρα σκουπιδάκια που ξεφεύγουν από τα υποστρώματα που βάζουμε από κάτω από τα κλουβιά και απλά σκουπίζω μετά το δάπεδο του μπαλκονιού.
Και φυσικά πλένονται και στεγνώνουν άμεσα γιατί είναι διάτρητες. 

Τη σχάρα μόνο δείτε... Τα κλουβιά είναι σε φάση σουλουπώματος. Δεν θα τα χω έτσι σαν τσαντίρια. Απλά ψάχνω λευκό πλαστικό διάτρητο και όλα θα νοικοκυρευτούν.

----------


## nikolaslo

Μαργαριτα θα το κοιταξω αλλα νομιζω ειναι αρκετα μεγαλα τα τετραγωνακια και φοβαμαι τραυματισμο.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Μάλλον δε με κατάλαβες. Προτείνω να αντικαταστήσεις το ράφι (ξύλινο ή μεταλλικό) με τη σχάρα. Δε λέω να μην έχεις και τη σχάρα του κλουβιού με το ταψάκι από κάτω.
Δηλαδή να πατά το κλουβί σε ράφι που διάτρητο και όχι ενιαίο.

----------


## nikolaslo

Ααααα τωρα καταλαβα αργει το ρημαδι να παρει μπροστα  ::  ευχαριστω πολυ

----------

